# Dog peed and pooped on couch, help!



## Schatzie (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Back in late September (3 months ago) my husband and I adopted a dog from a local high kill shelter in our area. Her name is Peanut, she is approx 1 yr and 4 months old, tan terrier mix and is spayed. She is super sweet and loving.

Peanut was clearly not properly house trained when we first brought her. Within her first 2 weeks she started peeing and pooping in the house and one time she peed on the couch. At that moment we immediately went and bought a crate. We had never crate trained before since our other dog (Pepper) was bought as a puppy and he learned right away. 

We crated Peanut every time we left for work and let her lose whenever we were home for 4-5 weeks straight.

After amonth or so crating her we decided to give her a chance and let her out when we went to work. She was accident-free for the last 5 weeks straight.. we were so excited for her.. _*until we got home yesterday and saw a big poop and pee stains on our couch 
*_
Since this is our first time really training a dog that isn't a puppy, with a rough past (sadly we know she had a very hard life before) we need all the help and advise we can get.

I think we should start crate training her again all over, and my husband thinks she deserves another chance before crating her.. what shall we do??

We spent hours cleaning and 2 bottles of nature's miracle on the couch. I also scheduled a vet appt. for next weekend to rule out any UTI (although she really seems ok urine/water intake/health wise)

Please feel free to give us constructive criticism, suggestions, tips, advise.. we are so open and willing to learn as much as possible to be able to help Peanut reach her full potential.

We hope later on to be able to continue to adopt so anything we can learn now will be so valuable.

So after this pretty major hiccup, what is the best approach?

Thanks so much in advanced!!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I would crate her. My grown westie mix does the same thing if left uncrated. We gave her 3 chances (2 chances too many, we now know), and we were disappointed each time. She's perfectly fine when we're home, but she leaves her called card - usually on a piece of furniture or our bed - if left alone. My poodle was fine for years, then recently left us a couple of "presents" one day when we were gone, so he's now crated as well. 

FYI: Make sure you're cleaning any accidents thoroughly with an enzyme cleaner, or the dog will be able to smell it, even though it appears clean to you. On a couch or carpet, you should blot up the wetness (don't rub it) with paper towels, then soak the area with the cleaner, until it can get as far down as it went. Let it sit for awhile, then blot up again.


----------



## www.petfashionist.com (Dec 28, 2012)

I have had many dogs and I always do the same. I need to find out the exact time when they pee and poo. My last chihuahua would poo immediately after eating. Sometimes she would stop eating, poo and eat again. I knew this so as soon as i knew she would poo I would move her into a closed area with her pad. It took a while for her to learn but it was worth it. My other dog is a male dominant chihuahua. But i did exactly the same and it worked out just fine. Sometimes he pee where he is not supposed to, and because he is so dominant at times i have to show him who is the boss....... LoL

Hanna Marie


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Pooping is NOT a UTI issue. A UTI issue would be more like 10 small pee stains. Some dogs do better with crating and you reduced her from a high kill shelter. I don't think she'd complain too much.


----------

